# Tornado em Quatro Águas, Tavira - 16 Abril 2010



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2010 às 10:28)

A protecção civil registou um *tornado em Quatro Águas-Tavira*, com danos no Clube Náutico de Tavira, às 09h35 desta manhã. Informação veiculada pelo CDOS Faro via sms.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2010 às 11:24)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

Mais uma noticia sobre o tornado em Tavira:



> Tavira: Mini-tornado destrói embarcações
> 
> Um mini-tornado atingiu, esta sexta-feira, a zona que dá acesso ao cais de Tavira, no Algarve, Várias embarcações ficaram destruídas devido às chuvas e ventos fortes.
> 
> ...


in A BOLA
Também está aqui TSF

Lá continuam os media com a mania do "mini"! Bolas!!


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2010 às 12:36)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Abril 2010*

Um exemplo de como se dá uma noticia com a designação correcta do evento:


> *Tornado arranca árvores e destrói barcos nas Quatro Águas de Tavira *(atualizada)
> 
> Um tornado de fraca intensidade atingiu esta manhã a zona das Quatro Águas, em Tavira, provocando danos em embarcações do Clube Náutico, afundando um barco, derrubando árvores e destelhando um edifício, apurou o barlavento.online.
> 
> ...


16 de Abril de 2010 | 11:54
barlavento


----------



## ecobcg (16 Abr 2010 às 16:44)

Fotos do tornado parece que ainda não há, mas fica aqui uma dos efeitos da sua passagem:



_Foto@Lusa/Luís Forra_


----------



## Pixie (16 Abr 2010 às 18:22)

Os jornalistas têm contrato com a Sagres (mine!),


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2010 às 22:50)

*Imagens e vídeo da tromba de água que atingiu Tavira*









Foram destruídos dezenas de barcos e dois armazéns de uma empresa de electricidade ficaram sem telhado.


E outros vídeos dos estragos




[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/YmeCmtCM19zfKILvKisK"]Os estragos do Tornado em Tavira - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Uoz6Ua5shN36OIPdbH88"]Tromba de Ã¡gua em Tavira: 30 barcos destruÃ*dos p - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/pHzIYZiSAzQdZAN0CiQZ"]Tromba de Ã¡gua em Tavira: testemunhas garentem qu - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/W4z5Ek6mzMpDmabylzgl"]Mini-tornado em Tavira - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Vince (17 Abr 2010 às 01:11)

Se já tínhamos 3 tornados, mais um para a confusão. Mais ou menos na mesma altura, também em Espanha do lado da fronteira há registos.

Nas 10 horas locais (9 em Portugal) um Tornado evoluiu no município de Cartaya (Huelva). Fez estragos em Isla Cristina, que já é bastante próximo de Portugal. 

A distância entre Isla Cristina e Tavira ainda é de 30km, e para ir de um local ao outro a trajectória seria bastante estranha. Muito provavelmente foram dois diferentes, mas fica a dúvida se se trata do mesmo ou não, é uma possibilidade.












> *HUELVA
> Un tornado de 15 minutos recorre 5 kilómetros de Cartaya*
> 
> Sobre las 10.00 horas de este viernes se ha originado en la finca 'Valdurique', en el término municipal de Cartaya (Huelva), un tornado de 40 metros de diámetro y de una duración de 15 minutos que ha recorrido cinco kilómetros. A su paso, ha causado varios destrozos en plantaciones agrícolas, así como en tendidos eléctricos.
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2010 às 11:16)

Qual foi a força do tornado na zona de Tavira? UM F1 ou F2?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Abr 2010 às 11:51)

Boas...

É impressionante o nº de ocorrencias detectadas e aquelas que nem sonhamos que aconteceram...

É impressionante o facto de estar no meio das duas ocorrencias e nada me cheirar por aqui... mas ainda não perdi a esperança pois uma nova linha de instabilidade aproxima-se, mas a minha impossibilidade de fazer caçadas e ir atras do radar esta-me a deixar doido.

É impressionante tambem um "mini"-tornado ter levantado embarcações com 2Ton. Srs jornalistas


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2010 às 21:38)

Vince disse:


> Se já tínhamos 3 tornados, mais um para a confusão. Mais ou menos na mesma altura, também em Espanha do lado da fronteira há registos.
> 
> Nas 10 horas locais (9 em Portugal) um Tornado evoluiu no município de Cartaya (Huelva). Fez estragos em Isla Cristina, que já é bastante próximo de Portugal.
> 
> A distância entre Isla Cristina e Tavira ainda é de 30km, e para ir de um local ao outro a trajectória seria bastante estranha. Muito provavelmente foram dois diferentes, mas fica a dúvida se se trata do mesmo ou não, é uma possibilidade.



Vince, o mesmo é praticamente impossível, digo isto que olhando às imagens do radar, as células deslocavam-se de SW para NE, logo a célula que atingiu a Isla Cristina é a célula que está a Sul de Vila Real de Santo António e que entra na Isla Cristina dirigindo-se para Cartaya,onde encontra-se esse ponto vermelho na imagem de radar que colocaste.


----------

